#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Pss/e3205

## wangbixhys

my e-mail is wangbixhys@163.com   please send e-mail to me  thanks


my msn is  wangbixhys@msn.cn
I have psse3205 installation file , if you can c r a c k it ,please tell me 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my e-mail is wangbixhys@163.com   please send e-mail to me  thanks
my msn is  wangbixhys@msn.cnSee More: Pss/e3205

----------


## tak2750

im looking for ----- and software too

----------


## crojasm12

I know somebody can do that. If you could upload the installer or send it to me I can work on it.

----------


## abes

crojasm12,

In some other posts another good software have been posted without -----, it is CDEGS grounding design software. Could you also ----- it?

----------


## rahgoshafan

please upload it,

----------


## vaguero

Thanks a lot if you can upload it. I got a paralell dongle but my newest version is 26. I need version 32 because my version is not compatible with the new database.
thanks again

----------


## lubl

share please  :Wink: 
tnx

----------


## lhnhan

Please give me too. Mail : lhnhan@gmail.com

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

pls upload bentley substation v8i software.........

----------


## raj151857

please share Pss/e raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## vbv8

my e-mail is vbv8@163.com please send e-mail to me thanks
I have psse33 installation file , if you can c r a c k it ,please tell me

----------


## wangbixhys

> my e-mail is vbv8@163.com please send e-mail to me thanks
> I have psse33 installation file , if you can c r a c k it ,please tell me



I have psse3300 and psse3301 installation files, I need ----- files

----------


## vbv8

i need psse 32 sn ,at least more Function.i can give you the psse 33 installation files

See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## premo83

can anyone upload PSS/E without any condition.. at least a demo version?
Thanks

----------


## moon619

Please upload psse if any one have

----------


## moon619

Even after lot request ..no one is sharing PSS_E
I once again request to forum members to please up load any version of PSS-E

----------


## gbbajay

PSS E university version can get it from siemens website by giving university/study details in online. The limitation is 50 bus max.

----------


## fx007

Installer: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

--------: by request... 

Stay away from RKDOG.COM 
Liar and cheat 
All the good stuff should be FREE

----------


## fx007

Installer: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

--------: by request... 

Stay away from RKDOG.COM 
Liar and cheat 
All the good stuff should be FREE

----------


## fx007

-------- :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## mackernel

:Triumphant:

----------


## netspyking

Please post link for Installer .

----------


## atomaticsho

goodjob

----------


## restesam

Dear 
wangbixhys  ----- i have the installation key for PSSE 33.00 i can share it with u on this forum, so plz upload the installation file of PSSE 3300

----------


## fx007

Guys,,,  just share what you have... We will send Thanks to both



Sent from my C6603 using TapatalkSee More: Pss/e3205

----------


## restesam

ok it seems that no one wants to share PSSE 33.00, i would the good guy here is the serial number of PSSE 33.00
PSS/E 33 Installation Key is: ABCD-EFGH-IJKL-MNOP-DCBA-BBCB-IAPG
i hope some upload the installation file

----------


## restesam

ok it seems that no one wants to share PSSE 33.00, i would the good guy here is the serial number of PSSE 33.00
PSS/E 33 Installation Key is: ABCD-EFGH-IJKL-MNOP-DCBA-BBCB-IAPG
i hope some upload the installation file

----------


## surgeArrester

Is this the copy of the alphabet?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## restesam

No try it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## restesam

If you have installation file

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## restesam

plz if any one has Pss/e3205  upload it

----------


## nooralhuda

The links by fx007 are expired. Please share again.

----------


## restesam

plz Plz Plz Plz Plz guys any can upload PSSE 33.0

----------


## mrcdcn

If you have Installation file please upload it. I can c.... it  and share.

----------


## restesam

i have university version

----------


## mrcdcn

> i have university version



I think the installation file is the same except serial and dongle type. So, please share.

See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## tyenfi

I can share the psse3340 installation file, pls ----- it and share! 
many thanks!
the link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    the link's password is vEi17G

----------


## restesam

Dear sir thank for your sharing but the is not found try to upload in other link

----------


## tyenfi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## restesam

Dear tyenfi
This a chinese web site I couldnt understand any thing when I entered the password u provided another web displayed requesting a user name and password really if u want to share it with others upload it to english website... if u do so iam sure we will find the med...icine
Thx in advance

----------


## restesam

Dear tyenfi
This a chinese web site I couldnt understand any thing when I entered the password u provided another web displayed requesting a user name and password really if u want to share it with others upload it to english website... if u do so iam sure we will find the med...icine
Thx in advance

----------


## restesam

Dear tyenfi
This a chinese web site I couldnt understand any thing when I entered the password u provided another web displayed requesting a user name and password really if u want to share it with others upload it to english website... if u do so iam sure we will find the med...icine
Thx in advance

----------


## restesam

Dear members plz upload psse 33.0 in english website

----------


## ionioni

> Dear tyenfi
> This a chinese web site I couldnt understand any thing when I entered the password u provided another web displayed requesting a user name and password really if u want to share it with others upload it to english website... if u do so iam sure we will find the med...icine
> Thx in advance



man... you are fun (sorry for that). theres an 'English' button upper right, one must register then download, i already did, and its ther, the PSSE 33.4 installation (the password he provided is for the download which is pw protected NOT for login)

oh boy, my brain explodes when i see requests like that.

----------


## ionioni

duplicate removed

----------


## restesam

it doesnt work upload in 4shared plz

----------


## restesam

No good news about psse  33.4

----------


## julpari

> -------- :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> or: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



links expired.....


plz share new links.See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## julpari

Here is dropbox link for PSS/E33.04
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks to tyenfi

----------


## julpari

Someone plz share m-e-d-i-c-e-n-e

----------


## manuel_cv

Reupload PSS v32 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PASS: shareMOFO

Cheers

----------


## julpari

I am beginner to PSS/E. I want to learn this software.
Can someone share tutorials or some pdf?

----------


## restesam

invalid link

----------


## furious_jimmy

> Installer: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> --------: by request... 
> ...



Link works but the downloads for part 2 and part 3 are interrupted everytime.
Has anyone got a link to part 2 and part 3?

----------


## restesam

Upload cr@ck plz

----------


## cadguy

Hi julpari, I have downloaded and installed PSSE. But about 60% files missing including the main psse33.exe. What may be problem ?

EDIT : It needed valid activation code. Problem solved now. PSSE working great.

----------


## sharklasers1

thanks

----------


## Ashutosh Sharma

> Installer: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> --------: by request... 
> ...



All the links to PSSEv32 are not working any more. Can you please share the new link once again??

----------


## jackyl_83sg

anyone has this PSS/E 33 ********?

pls share.

thank you!

----------


## speedy52

PSSE 33.5.2



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

hope some upload .......See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## speedy52

PSSE 33.5.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

hope some upload .......

----------


## furious_jimmy

Great, thanks speedy52 but unless you have a dongle, it is useless to anyone who downloads.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## GA-62

plz share cr..........

----------


## vbv8

i  have psse 34.if you can cr.... it .please tell me.

----------


## turi

thx speedy52 
try this solution 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## furious_jimmy

Thanks turi. It works perfectly with pss/e 32.0.5 but doesn't allow Speedy52's version 33.2.5 to open.
Anyone know if it works with PSSe 34?

----------


## furious_jimmy

Duplicate. Please ignore.

----------


## athenahut

I installed v33 but a .dll error happened
Who know how to fix it? Thx

----------


## furious_jimmy

You need v32.05.
fx007 uploaded it some time ago to rapidshare but the links are dead.
Perhaps fx007 might upload it again?

----------


## restesam

i tested it , it works perfect with all versions up to 33.4 , for version 33.5.2 you have to bypass the dprotec..., and then it will works fine with versions 34,,, 




> You need v32.05.
> fx007 uploaded it some time ago to rapidshare but the links are dead.
> Perhaps fx007 might upload it again?

----------


## furious_jimmy

How do you bypass the dprotec restesam?

See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## athenahut

Once installing v.33 an error appeared:
"Entry point not found - The procedure entry point_HPROTECR@16 .... psseng.dll"
How to overcome this? Thks

----------


## restesam

use any Disassembler Program you can solve the probem

----------


## engineer2022

restesam, please explain more. thanks for your help.

----------


## moduqa

reuploaded PS***plore3205 here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, please stop asking me to upload on 4shared.com,
4shared *upload* requires Premium Membership,
who ever keeps asking this has obviously never shared anything in his life.

If you can't read the language on the dl site, it's not hard to figure out which one is the dl button,
hell ,even google translate works

----------


## moduqa

> reuploaded PS***plore3205 here :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fgf

> password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please tell us how to download and install

----------


## Rad88

Seems no working versions here  nor valid links yet.

----------


## PemulA

Dear Restesam,
I have tried installing PSSE using posted SN, It work but I got no complete of PSSE. Could u share other SN in such a way I can get the complete of installed PSSE. Thank you in advance.

----------


## cadguy

Siemens power technologies international

      50000 bus power system simulator--pss(r)e-33.5.2

             initiated on sat, dec 05 2015   0:21

----------


## fgf

all the files and links required are on this thread for 33.4 guys,
looks for it

m e d i c i n e is the one on 4shared
installation files is the one from dropbox
key is the one that looks like the alphabets

Thank the 3 ppl who made it possible

----------


## sanyad

Dear restesam, Which file we need to ***** (by disassembler ) to make this working for 33.5 or 34?
Is it .exe or .dll files ?
Please let me know. How to do that.
If u can do a favour , pl ***** for v33.5 or 34 and upload.

Thanks

----------


## meresfre

> all the files and links required are on this thread for 33.4 guys,
> looks for it
> 
> m e d i c i n e is the one on 4shared
> installation files is the one from dropbox
> key is the one that looks like the alphabets
> 
> Thank the 3 ppl who made it possible



Could you be more specific? I searched in old links on this thread and I have installed it but some files were lost when the installation finishes (including the executable files). May be I have downloaded wrong links.
Or ¿Could someone upload the links for the last versions which have medici**?
Thanks in advance.See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## fgf

> Could you be more specific? I searched in old links on this thread and I have installed it but some files were lost when the installation finishes (including the executable files). May be I have downloaded wrong links.
> Or ¿Could someone upload the links for the last versions which have medici**?
> Thanks in advance.



The files downloaded from dropbox if you try to overwrite/*****/modify your existing psse with the installation will appear to miss a lot of files.

Same thing happened to a lot of ppl

Uninstall All of your PSSE and try again
Uninstalling

----------


## fgf

> Could you be more specific? I searched in old links on this thread and I have installed it but some files were lost when the installation finishes (including the executable files). May be I have downloaded wrong links.
> Or ¿Could someone upload the links for the last versions which have medici**?
> Thanks in advance.



The files downloaded from dropbox if you try to overwrite/*****/modify your existing psse with the installation will appear to miss a lot of files.

Same thing happened to a lot of ppl

Uninstall All of your PSSE and try again
Uninstalling

----------


## meresfre

> The files downloaded from dropbox if you try to overwrite/*****/modify your existing psse with the installation will appear to miss a lot of files.
> 
> Same thing happened to a lot of ppl
> 
> Uninstall All of your PSSE and try again
> Uninstalling



Thanks fgf for answering. That didn't work but I got another key with which worked.
Complementing your comment for versión 33.4:
- medici**: reply #52 on this thread (written by manuel_cv)
- installation files: reply #50 on this thread (written by julpari)
- key: PPED-HPMA-LNKC-AAAA-KLCO-DBCB-JLKK

I appreciate if someone has and wants to share links with medici** for versions more updated

----------


## meresfre

> The files downloaded from dropbox if you try to overwrite/*****/modify your existing psse with the installation will appear to miss a lot of files.
> 
> Same thing happened to a lot of ppl
> 
> Uninstall All of your PSSE and try again
> Uninstalling



Thanks fgf for answering. That didn't work but I got another key with which worked.
Complementing your comment for version 33.4:
- medici**: reply #52 on this thread (written by manuel_cv)
- installation files: reply #50 on this thread (written by julpari)
- key: PPED-HPMA-LNKC-AAAA-KLCO-DBCB-JLKK (it worked for me)

I appreciate if someone has and wants to share links with medici** for versions more updated

----------


## fstello59

Sorry to bother you, but the link is unavailable due to Service maintenance

I see this message:

"During this period:
1. published outside the chain of fast disk will be temporarily inaccessible.
2. fast disk file-sharing function will be temporarily unavailable."

Do you have another link that is working now?

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## pkb70

reply #52

----------


## fstello59

thanks to julpari

----------


## aaron

share please!! i need the reply #52 file

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha.. I dont want to search reply number 52, aaron.. Please quote it..


Sent from Mars

----------


## aaron

> Hahaha.. I dont want to search reply number 52, aaron.. Please quote it..
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



I`m sorry bro, but the link of the number 52 is fail and i need only the c...k for psse 33.4 the if do you have please share

----------


## surgeArrester

Good luck bro, but i dont have it i dont use psse.. It maybe good, but it is not applicable to my work. Sorry..


Sent from Mars

----------


## BabyBear

A protection engineer in the philippines

See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## surgeArrester

> A protection engineer in the philippines



........

----------


## himmelstern

> thx speedy52 
> try this solution 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



links are dead, could you upload again please

----------


## meresfre

hello... could anyone share me the installer for version 32* please?... I just need this version

----------


## truongtranhuu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Try it.

----------


## claude elizabet

Hello, does anyone have PSS NETOMAC, or have a PSSE version where NEVA module works?

I have installation files for v34.

----------


## DrApples

Could you upload the installation files for v34?

----------


## march.luiz0

Very tnx!

----------


## abbasdivian

PSSE 33.4 (full version)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

> PSSE 33.4 (full version)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
TOO SLOW TO DOWNLAD

----------


## fstello59

Thanks a lot

----------


## andrea117

please share with me psse 33.12 .... i need installer file ...just installer file ...any voluntary ...  PM me

See More: Pss/e3205

----------


## andrea117

please re-upload again

----------


## andrea117

> links are dead, could you upload again please



please could you upload it again

----------


## andrea117

> links are dead, could you upload again please



please could you upload it again

----------


## andrea117

> links are dead, could you upload again please



could you please upload psse 33.5.2 again

----------


## madengr

Can anyne share the files again?

----------

